# Can someone explain the differnce between a main line and a branch line?



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

I'm trying to set-up the form and function of a branchline. 
-Is it the same height as a mainline, if not then what do i use instead of cork underneath. How much lower than a mainline should it be?
-I guess a branch line would have collected the stuff that would eventually make its way on and off of the mainline?

Any additional backround information would be nice

thanks


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branch_line


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/13/p/132032/1483813.aspx#1483813


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I've read that prototypically (some? most? all?) branch lines are built to lower standard, using lighter rail and shallow roadbeds.

So if you're using code 100 track for the mainline, code 83 (or whatever it is) is a good gauge to use for the branch line... If you think you'd notice the difference / can be bothered :sly:.

I've not looked into it, but I'd be surprised if there wasn't options in cork roadbed height. I'm sure they'd cater for layouts modeling more realistic branchlines (pop into your local loco joint perhaps.) 

Alternatively you could just use the same code of track, and the same roadbed, as the mainline but accent it creatively with some paint. Paint the sides of the rails a rusty brown, and the sleepers (ties?) a different shade to the mainline... make it look more rundown / less used :thumbsup:


edit: http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/13/p/132032/1484615.aspx#1484615 (links to a few posts down brylers 2nd link)


> it would be better to build the whole thing on the same level and use different ballast to emphasize the differences - nice crushed limestone for the main and crossover, cinders, local gravel or whatever for the secondary trackage.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning Ren: Good question about branch lines and the answer is that there isn't an answer.
The way I see it is that a 'branch line' branches off of the mainline to go to a different destination. That could be another town or series of towns or an industial area. The branch has a destination eventually.
A siding is different. It doesn't really go anywhere. Could be a storage track for MOW cars,could be a passing siding where two trains meet on a single main, could be a grain silo or a coal dump or some other kind of business. Sidings are not generally too long unless the local trains are. Then they can go for miles.
AS for the elevation of the track it's whatever is the cheapest way. Sidings or branch lines arn't higher or lower than the main by any special rule that I have ever heard of. They follow the basic terrain just like the mainlines with some cut and fill wherever it's feaseable. The one thing that is taken seriously is drainage so that a track won't get flooded from a nearby river or such.
I see no need to change the code of your track just because it goes off the mainline. You certainly can if you wish as sidings are built somewhat lighter than the mainline but the branch line would be built according to what it was going to carry and most likly not so light. Hope this helps answer your question. Pete


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Main Line vs. Branch Line isn't a rulebook definition. It's just what the the railroad considers their main and secondary routes or feeder lines. (When built in the 1880s, the Canadian Pacific's mainline from Toronto to northern Ontario was labelled the "Toronto Branch". At the time, the mainline was the route to Montreal. Today the "Toronto Branch" is the transcontinental mainline, and the Montreal route has been abandoned and is currently in the process of having its rails ripped out.)

A branch line could be quite busy and require heavy rail and lots of maintenance, or it could be a minor track serving a rural area with very little serious traffic.

I wouldn't necessarily say that a branch line is BUILT to a lower standard, but the level of traffic will affect the standard to which it is MAINTAINED - a busy branchline will be maintained to the same standard as the main line, and a minor branch simply won't have been upgraded at the same rate as more important lines.

Being higher or lower than the main line isn't really relevant, as the branch goes off by itself. It may or may not be maintained to the same standard as the main line, but the same considerations for construction and maintenance exist. (grading, drainage etc.)

Main TRACK is very important to operating rules. Main LINE is a semantic way of describing a particular route (not a particular track).


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*Thanks Everyone*

Your insights have helped alot. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going down the wrong road with the build of a branchline and yes there will be a siding as well.

Thanks Again


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

main line = moderate to high traffic/maintenance

branch = low to moderate traffic/maintenance

spurs = parking areas (generally, can also be a siding/passing area too)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great explanations for the different lines. One another note, I find the main line to be the one were I sit at the crossing the longest and branch/spur lines were I spend less time at the crossing.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Carl said:


> Great explanations for the different lines. One another note, I find the main line to be the one were I sit at the crossing the longest and branch/spur lines were I spend less time at the crossing.


thats why I try to avoid the main lines here....tho im glad we got motor ways that get over them in many areas so im happy


----------

